# Fishy Order and Fishy Cancellation



## 202265 (Jun 14, 2020)

Delivery is particularly slow today in my town, so I was very excited to get a $16 order from Buffalo Wild Wings going less than two miles. As soon as I get to the door I get a notification from the Uber app that the order was cancelled. And as I was thinking that I'll get a cancellation fee (like UberX (I'm new to delivery)) I see that the app is informing me that there is no cancellation fee.

Paranoia is making me think this is Uber messing with me because I hadn't accepted the previous two or three requests all which had no tip or less than $2 tip.

Or even more paranoid, another Uber Eats driver who might happen to park at the same McDonalds where I park awaiting orders ordered this to get me away.

One of the suspicious characterisitcs of this order as I thought of it, the delivery destination was very close to the McDonalds I drove away from.

Could either of my suspicions be valid?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

bobbysocial said:


> Could either of my suspicions be valid?


----------



## 202265 (Jun 14, 2020)

Some members seem to ALWAYS be negative, NEVER offer any constructive insights, and seem to try to take the discussion away from the topic. Its a good thing the forum allows ignoring these members.


----------



## 202265 (Jun 14, 2020)

I've seen numerous other drivers picking up orders at the same McDonalds while I only had one order from a pizza place a couple of miles away. Do they not want drivers parking at a reataurant with likely orders late night?


----------



## 202265 (Jun 14, 2020)

It happened again. Another driver just drove here to pick up an order even though I've been sitting here for two hours withou any requests. What is going on?

Was the suspicious request that was cancelled a test to see if I'm cherry picking?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Of course. DD does the same stuff to me.

Unless you have a prop 22 type enforcement of a level playing field, they're constantly playing games.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

bobbysocial said:


> It happened again. Another driver just drove here to pick up an order even though I've been sitting here for two hours withou any requests. What is going on?
> 
> Was the suspicious request that was cancelled a test to see if I'm cherry picking?


You may be too close. There is a “Geofence” around many pick up location. You might be better off a little down the street.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

It could have been the other driver getting you away from them and if so then do it to them the next time.

Anyhoo, just stay the course and understand you will get screwed once a day and twice on Sunday in delivering.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

But you got free food no?


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Uber has gone down hill since they ran me off. My new company Travis Trolley Travel will be WAY better than Uber. Mark my words!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

bobbysocial said:


> Some members seem to ALWAYS be negative, NEVER offer any constructive insights, and seem to try to take the discussion away from the topic. Its a good thing the forum allows ignoring these members.


Iggy is for cowards.
What are you afraid of ... words? 
Will they chafe your delicate ears?

Why come to a DISUSSION forum and disable DISCUSSION?
You could just send yourself emails - then you'd always be in agreement.

I direct your attention to my signature ... below ...


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

$16 "estimate" under 2 miles should've been the first big red flag.


----------



## 202265 (Jun 14, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Iggy is for cowards.
> What are you afraid of ... words?
> Will they chafe your delicate ears?
> 
> ...


It is not that. Jokes are OK, but sometimes I and maybe other forum members want a serious discussion of issues with constructive and thoughtful suggestions. It also seems that when this is the type of discussion I am looking for, the discussion is hijacked, seemingly to distract and to prevent forum members from believing something contrary. Maybe these discussion hijackers are Uber shills.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Did you get to keep the food...never got it...games


----------



## 202265 (Jun 14, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> Did you get to keep the food...never got it...games


I actually thoight this was a bright side of the cancellation -- free wings. I went inside and checked the shelf where they put the orders. Alas, no order. That the order was not there was another reason I thought this was Uber messing with me for cherry picking. Like you said "games".

I can deal with one phoney order game. But the period of no requests that followed while numerous orders were taken by others who had to drive from wherever they happened to be while I was parked for hours was the hard thing.

Fortunately things seem to be back to normal. 

Is there anything I should know about cherry picking. I'm new to delivery (but 5000+ UberX and 2000+Lyft). I am only taking orders over $5 and within 5 miles to reduce milage on my new car. This is feasible as there are four restaurants, including the McDonalds, that are open late (when I work).


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Uber has gone down hill since they ran me off. My new company Travis Trolley Travel will be WAY better than Uber. Mark my words!


My company can be a subsidiary of yours…Screwber.

To the OP, yes I think you’re being paranoid. That kind of stuff happens to all the drivers. Don’t let these gigs take away your sanity with their mind games & deceptive tactics.


----------



## 202265 (Jun 14, 2020)

Invisible said:


> My company can be a subsidiary of yours…Screwber.
> 
> To the OP, yes I think you’re being paranoid. That kind of stuff happens to all the drivers. Don’t let these gigs take away your sanity with their mind games & deceptive tactics.


Thanks.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

bobbysocial said:


> It is not that. Jokes are OK, but sometimes I and maybe other forum members want a serious discussion of issues with constructive and thoughtful suggestions. It also seems that when this is the type of discussion I am looking for, the discussion is hijacked, seemingly to distract and to prevent forum members from believing something contrary. Maybe these discussion hijackers are Uber shills.


Guber is a clown yes, sometimes very witty, but not a shill. He isn’t fond of Uber. The shills are the ones always posting how terrific Uber is.


----------



## 202265 (Jun 14, 2020)

Invisible said:


> Guber is a clown yes, sometimes very witty, but not a shill. He isn’t fond of Uber. The shills are the ones always posting how terrific Uber is.


OK. I'll keep that in mind. But it does seem that he takes the discussion away fron the original issue.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

bobbysocial said:


> OK. I'll keep that in mind. But it does seem that he takes the discussion away fron the original issue.


Most longtime members do. I’m guilty as charged. This forum needs humor, off the wall topics and interesting banter, otherwise it would be mainly people complaining.


----------



## 202265 (Jun 14, 2020)

Is there a certain number of requests you can ignore before you have to take one to prevent being punished. 

With UberX they are straightforward with the message "It seems that you are not accepting rides" and then signing you out if the next request is not accepted. Going offline after the message and coming back online seemed to reset their counter.

Has anyone observed their methods in Eats? Something that can be converted to a rule of thumb?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

bobbysocial said:


> Is there a certain number of requests you can ignore before you have to take one to prevent being punished.
> 
> With UberX they are straightforward with the message "It seems that you are not accepting rides" and then signing you out if the next request is not accepted. Going offline after the message and coming back online seemed to reset their counter.
> 
> Has anyone observed their methods in Eats? Something that can be converted to a rule of thumb?


I did over 3000 Eats delivery and almost 2000 Uber rides, and also did DD, GH & Lyft, but I haven’t done any gigs in over 2 years. Don’t be afraid to decline pings. It’s when you cancel after accepting that you run into problems. Hope tomorrow is less frustrating for ya!


----------



## 202265 (Jun 14, 2020)

Invisible said:


> Most longtime members do. I’m guilty as charged. This forum needs humor, off the wall topics and interesting banter, otherwise it would be mainly people complaining.


I thought this was funny: Uber driver catches wife cheating because he received a ride request from her and her boyfriend.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

bobbysocial said:


> I thought this was funny: Uber driver catches wife cheating because he received a ride request from her and her boyfriend.


I’d love to be on the fly on the window in that Uber ride. 😀


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

bobbysocial said:


> Delivery is particularly slow today in my town, so I was very excited to get a $16 order from Buffalo Wild Wings going less than two miles. As soon as I get to the door I get a notification from the Uber app that the order was cancelled. And as I was thinking that I'll get a cancellation fee (like UberX (I'm new to delivery)) I see that the app is informing me that there is no cancellation fee.
> 
> Paranoia is making me think this is Uber messing with me because I hadn't accepted the previous two or three requests all which had no tip or less than $2 tip.
> 
> ...


I've heard about that sort of thing happening at airports.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

bobbysocial said:


> ...Maybe these discussion hijackers are Uber shills....





bobbysocial said:


> ...I actually thoight this was a bright side of the cancellation -- free wings. I went inside and checked the shelf where they put the orders. Alas, no order. That the order was not there was another reason I thought this was Uber messing with me for cherry picking. Like you said "games".
> 
> I can deal with one phoney order game. But the period of no requests that followed while numerous orders were taken by others who had to drive from wherever they happened to be while I was parked for hours was the hard thing.
> 
> Fortunately things seem to be back to normal...





bobbysocial said:


> OK. I'll keep that in mind. But it does seem that he takes the discussion away fron the original issue.


Bobby Anti-Social,

You didn't get free hot wings that you were looking forward to eating in the parking lot while waiting for your next order. Don't project your foody frustrations on us by calling us "hijackers" and "shills". Are the wings that good?

No nam nam nam of free wings in your front seat results in nonsense naming calling? Man those wings must be delicious. You better be a blue cheese guy! Who the hell dips their wings in ranch? Blauk  makes me want to throw up.

Although I am disgusted and insulted, here is a great idea. Start a YouTube channel like ReviewBrah. The next time you get a botched order that results in free food, _*do a review of the food *_and post it to YouTube. Project your (negative) energy into productivity.

Do a video like this from your car:





ReviewBrah reference video:





But seriously are the wings any good? I am starving for garlic hot wings and it is your fault BOBBY!

You're Welcome,
TK


----------



## 202265 (Jun 14, 2020)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Bobby Anti-Social,
> 
> You didn't get free hot wings that you were looking forward to eating in the parking lot while waiting for your next order. Don't project your foody frustrations on us by calling us "hijackers" and "shills". Are the wings that good?
> 
> ...


You misunderstood my post. YOU are the one focusing on the food, not me. I was not frustrated by the lack of free food. I was disappointed that an _order with a good payout was cancelled_ just as I was walking through the door of the restaurants _after waiting a long time without any requests_. And that _the order seemed suspicious_.

The food, like another comment in this thread suggested, was just a consolation for an order that was cancelled after a long time with no pings.

Also, I was parked at a different restaurant that is one of the few that are open at the time I work, not the restaurant the pickup was from.

You may not be a shill, but there sure are others who, instead of discussing the actual issue raised in the original post, take the discussion in a complety different direction. The issue of the post was:

_was the order fake_

Somehow you tirned this "_was the order fake_" into "foody frustrations".

It wasn't my intention to insult or offend. I just asked a question. Your comment, on the otherhand, is not only anti-social but hostile.

It sounds like YOU _really, realy_ need some wings yourself. So here you go:


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Paranoia is an artform. It shouldn’t be wasted on something as banal as delivery pings. Use your paranoia for Greater things, like world conspiracies. Cherish your paranoia. One day, your paranoia will save your life.


----------



## 202265 (Jun 14, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Paranoia is an artform. It shouldn’t be wasted on something as banal as delivery pings. Use your paranoia for Greater things, like world conspiracies. Cherish your paranoia. One day, your paranoia will save your life.


So I guess the consensus is that the order was real and that the circumstances were a coincidence. And if it was fake, don't worry about it. I'll keep this in mind in the future.

Thanks community.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

McD is mostly DD territory. Those delivery guys you watch are probably Dashers. But from what I hear, it’s not a good idea to be right in their lot. Frankly, I don’t think it matters. I’ve gotten plenty of pings sitting in the same restaurants’ lots. 

Today was frustrating. I think people decided they’d rather go out these days, while winter gloom hasn’t yet set in.


----------



## 202265 (Jun 14, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Paranoia is an artform. It shouldn’t be wasted on something as banal as delivery pings. Use your paranoia for Greater things, like world conspiracies. Cherish your paranoia. One day, your paranoia will save your life.


Unffortunately this comment is making me more paranoid. Now I'm worrying about what situations could occur where my paranoia could save my life.


----------



## 202265 (Jun 14, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> McD is mostly DD territory. Those delivery guys you watch are probably Dashers. But from what I hear, it’s not a good idea to be right in their lot. Frankly, I don’t think it matters. I’ve gotten plenty of pings sitting in the same restaurants’ lots.
> 
> Today was frustrating. I think people decided they’d rather go out these days, while winter gloom hasn’t yet set in.


Still early. Hang in there.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I just don’t know what kind of person would place an order to get a driver away from a McD’s (of all places!!!) and put him closer to a Fridays where the tips are better. Seems counterproductive.

If it were me, I’d sooner place an order with McD’s and have you bring it to me in the parking lot. That’d be more fun.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

bobbysocial said:


> Unffortunately this comment is making me more paranoid. Now I'm worrying about what situations could occur where my paranoia could save my life.


Your paranoia probably saved your life several times already. I know that’s true for me. 😂


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

bobbysocial said:


> Still early. Hang in there.


Not for me. I’ve checked out. While I do drive in the dark now (training for winter), I don’t go past 8 unless I’m mid-delivery. 8 pm is sign-off for me. Also my paranoia at work, btw.


----------



## 202265 (Jun 14, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Not for me. I’ve checked out. While I do drive in the dark now (training for winter), I don’t go past 8 unless I’m mid-delivery. 8 pm is sign-off for me. Also my paranoia at work, btw.


There's always tomorrow. Hopefully it will be better. Chances are it will be, since today was not so good.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

bobbysocial said:


> There's always tomorrow. Hopefully it will be better. Chances are it will be, since today was not so good.


I’m not complaining. I went home and took a nap at 2, it was dead and UE kept bombarding me with Walmart and CFA.😂


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Paranoia is an artform. It shouldn’t be wasted on something as banal as delivery pings. Use your paranoia for Greater things, like world conspiracies. Cherish your paranoia. One day, your paranoia will save your life.


Here’s a thread for you and the OP.





__





Loading…






www.uberpeople.net


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

bobbysocial said:


> There's always tomorrow. Hopefully it will be better. Chances are it will be, since today was not so good.


Unfortunately you started at a time when delivery all around isn’t good. Summer is slower and pay is way down now. Plus now there’s so much more driver saturation, inflation and many are concerned about the economy. So less customers ordering delivery and less tipping.

Try out various apps and see if Amazon Flex is available in your area.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Invisible said:


> Unfortunately you started at a time when delivery all around isn’t good. Summer is slower and pay is way down now. Plus now there’s so much more driver saturation, inflation and many are concerned about the economy. So less customers ordering delivery and less tipping.
> 
> Try out various apps and see if Amazon Flex is available in your area.


Summer is swinging where I am. Been dead since Labor Day and only going to get worse. Seamus took all his Bennies back, I’ve lost my Marshmallow Guy and now am left with just two dependable tippers who order nowhere near as often as he did.

I sometimes drive by his house and weep. Come back!!!!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Summer is swinging where I am. Been dead since Labor Day and only going to get worse. Seamus took all his Bennies back, I’ve lost my Marshmallow Guy and now am left with just two dependable tippers who order nowhere near as often as he did.
> 
> I sometimes drive by his house and weep. Come back!!!!


Your area is seasonal, too. Rough pickens for sure.

Is your marshmallow man related to this guy?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Invisible said:


> Your area is seasonal, too. Rough pickens for sure.
> 
> Is your marshmallow man related to this guy?
> View attachment 677166


Nooooooo. He’s an older Gentleman, but I saw him sans shirt. 

O. M. G. 😍

Love me some built Silver Foxes


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Nooooooo. He’s an older Gentleman, but I saw him sans shirt.
> 
> O. M. G. 😍
> 
> Love me some built Silver Foxes


I’m the opposite. I’m a cougar, and want my early 40 year old foxes, and I stay away from the silver foxes. One guy I dated was 15 years younger. I’m early 50s but people still think I’m in my late 30s. And I’m young at heart, a goofball in person, so the younger guys work for me. 

Sorry OP to derail topic.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

BREAKING NEWS!

Thoughts are material. I just got a ping for…..

MARSHMALLOW MAN!!!!!!!

MARSHMALLOW MAN WANTS BREAKFAST!!!!

I’M FLYING TO HIM ON WINGS OF LOVE!!!!

😂😂😂


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

Invisible said:


> My company can be a subsidiary of yours…Screwber.
> 
> To the OP, yes I think you’re being paranoid. That kind of stuff happens to all the drivers. Don’t let these gigs take away your sanity with their mind games & deceptive tactics.


We can consolidate, my company Luber will ease the pain drivers have been experiencing.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Invisible said:


> I’m the opposite. I’m a cougar, and want my early 40 year old foxes, and I stay away from the silver foxes. One guy I dated was 15 years younger. I’m early 50s but people still think I’m in my late 30s. And I’m young at heart, a goofball in person, so the younger guys work for me.
> 
> Sorry OP to derail topic.


I’m just looking. Aesthetically, I always preferred older, smarter, wiser. The younger ones do nothing for me, no matter how hot. Unless they have grey. This happens on occasion.

There’s a calmness that comes with older men that i find incredibly sexy. They know who they are.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

bobbysocial said:


> You misunderstood my post. YOU are the one focusing on the food, not me. I was not frustrated by the lack of free food. I was disappointed that an _order with a good payout was cancelled_ just as I was walking through the door of the restaurants _after waiting a long time without any requests_. And that _the order seemed suspicious_.
> 
> The food, like another comment in this thread suggested, was just a consolation for an order that was cancelled after a long time with no pings.
> 
> ...


I should have put some smiley faces in my post. It seems the outlandish silliness I posted did not come across as intended. 

I fully realize the IRL frustrations of trying to do this job /gig, hence the ridiculousness that spewed from my finger tips in an attempt to bring some humor to everyone's life.

Even though you don't like ReviewBrah . How can anyone resist the Taco Bell Toasted Cheddar Chalupa? I wanna just bite it right out of his hand and make a mess of his car.

TK


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’m just looking. Aesthetically, I always preferred older, smarter, wiser. The younger ones do nothing for me, no matter how hot. Unless they have grey. This happens on occasion.
> 
> There’s a calmness that comes with older men that i find incredibly sexy. They know who they are.


To me older men are so jaded. But yes I could see the calmness of some of them.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> BREAKING NEWS!
> 
> Thoughts are material. I just got a ping for…..
> 
> ...


And this is why. Small bag. Maybe 3-4 bagels MAX. Prolly just 2. 








The entire way I was singing
_Marshmallow Man,
My Marshmallow Man,
Here I come
My Marshmallow Man
I so Missed you
My Marshmallow Man…_

That’s not the only song. Every time deliveries took me to the area, I would drive past his corner and sing
_Please come back
My Marshmallow Man
Miss you so
My Marshmallow Man_

See? It worked!!!

I will perform magical secret dances nekkid under the moon if I have to, just so Marshmallow Man stays with me!







😂😂😂


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> And this is why. Small bag. Maybe 3-4 bagels MAX. Prolly just 2.
> View attachment 677176
> 
> The entire way I was singing
> ...


Maybe he’s sweet on you and hopes to make some s’mores with you over the fire.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m sorry, @bobbysocial ! I got carried away - so excited that Marshmallow Man is still around! I didn’t mean to hijack your thread, just couldn’t contain myself. High tippers here are extinct I’m afraid.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

@Ms. Mercenary @Invisible 
Female Chauvanist Piggies, both of you!
Where is the Politicallly Correct Police when you need it???


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> @Ms. Mercenary @Invisible
> Female Chauvanist Piggies, both of you!
> Where is the Politicallly Correct Police when you need it???


Yes. Yes I am. I _never_ claimed otherwise. I routinely objectify men. 😂


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> @Ms. Mercenary @Invisible
> Female Chauvanist Piggies, both of you!
> Where is the Politicallly Correct Police when you need it???


And are you basing that on my cougar comment? I’m just doing what men have done for decades, going younger. Men my age want the young dingbats with no mind. Guys a decade younger want my mind and body. 😀


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Invisible said:


> And are you basing that on my cougar comment? I’m just doing what men have done for decades, going younger. Men my age want the young dingbats with no mind. Guys a decade younger want my mind and body. 😀


See, I want neither. I’m just looking and objectifying. I’m not even touching. 😂


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> See, I want neither. I’m just looking and objectifying. I’m not even touching. 😂


I’m not objectifying. I’m enjoying the touch of a younger guy who doesn’t have moobs and a 24 pack stomach from drinking all that 🍺.

Again, sorry OP. Guilty again for derailing your thread.


----------



## 202265 (Jun 14, 2020)

Invisible said:


> I’m the opposite. I’m a cougar, and want my early 40 year old foxes, and I stay away from the silver foxes. One guy I dated was 15 years younger. I’m early 50s but people still think I’m in my late 30s. And I’m young at heart, a goofball in person, so the younger guys work for me.
> 
> Sorry OP to derail topic.


@Invisible, It's OK. I got enough out of it regarding my original issue. Now it's entertainment. But I've discovered the "Love Letters to Pax" thread for my market for even more entertainment.

As far as derailing, it is just frustrating when you have a serious worry and it seems that people are purposely derailing the issue with irrelevant memes -- sometimes political -- and such, seemingly to protect the Uber or something. I know that is not the case now.

Happy Ubering. I will be too, trying to reach a 20 for $50 quest this weekend.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

bobbysocial said:


> @Invisible, It's OK. I got enough out of it regarding my original issue. Now it's entertainment. But I've discovered the "Love Letters to Pax" thread for my market for even more entertainment.
> 
> As far as derailing, it is just frustrating when you have a serious worry and it seems that people are purposely derailing the issue with irrelevant memes -- sometimes political -- and such, seemingly to protect the Uber or something. I know that is not the case now.
> 
> Happy Ubering. I will be too, trying to reach a 20 for $50 quest this weekend.


Thanks for understanding. I understand your frustrations, but glad you’re enjoying some humor with the Love Letters to Pax. Good luck getting that quest!


----------

